# saddle pad



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I've seen many posts on the actual saddle, but not much on the pad part of it. I've looked at the pictures people have posted and it appears people are using a pad under the saddle. 

Does it matter what the saddle pad is made of? Does weather or distance or weight affect your choice of material for a saddle pad?

I saw someone mention horse felt - can you buy a horse blanket and cut it down or will that be too thick?

Tonia


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought the horse felt and cut it in half. I also have some standard pads. I will be replacing the horse felt with the pocket pads from Northwest.


The horse felt was a cheap start for me but it is thick and catches on branches and stuff. I have not had that problem with the standard pads.

I like the idea of the pocket pad for convenience of loading the goat. With a standard pad, you place the pad and hope the goat doesn't fidget it off while you grab the saddle. With the attached pad it will become a single operation.


----------



## GBPG06 (Sep 14, 2009)

I use felt attached directly to the saddle


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Pocket pads get my 100% vote. No slipping or moving so no saddle sores and they make the saddling process a lot easier.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I love my no fuss pocket pads.


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Pocket pads have my vote too.


----------

